# Ubuntu 8.10 ATI Driver Issue



## mc-dexter (Mar 27, 2009)

So i've tried a few times now to install ubuntu, but i have problems from the word go almost. I'm able to get it to boot from CD and read the OS from the CD, but the problem is when it comes to installing to the HDD, It's been awhile since i've tried so bare with me on the info i can give at the moment, anyways when installing to the HDD it gets so far then says it has a problem with my onboard graphics and stops installation. My onboard graphics is ATI X1250. I've noticed from this site that other people have had no problems installing with the same or similer onboard graphics. 

Could anyone help?


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 29, 2009)

That's really weird. Take your hard drive to another computer and install it there or temporarily use a graphics card. (ATI preferably)


----------



## xfire (Mar 30, 2009)

Did you disable HPET support in bios. Try disabling ACPI.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 30, 2009)

xfire said:


> Did you disable HPET support in bios. Try disabling ACPI.



Nope, I've not tried to disable anything  Thanks for the tip


----------



## xfire (Mar 30, 2009)

My system doesn't even boot without it disabled(boot to linux)


----------



## blueskynis (Mar 30, 2009)

xfire said:


> My system doesn't even boot without it disabled(boot to linux)



Does it have something with this?
http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869249
http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/07/25/1150218


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 30, 2009)

blueskynis said:


> Does it have something with this?
> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869249
> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/07/25/1150218



Hmmm interesting, but neither of us have Winfast/Foxconn motherboard in our system specs. so that one is out the window. lol.


----------



## xfire (Mar 30, 2009)

It's not just foxconn, any AMD 690G chipset has that problem. HPET is a Vista feature. Linux is generally ignored in support, so it can't be helped.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 30, 2009)

Well thanks for the heads up, I'm guna go search for my ubuntu CD, The main reason i want it is cause it looks so much better than XP, and Also my XP (Home Edition) doesn't like the UXPatcher to be able to use third party skins/themes  I'm only able to use the Royale Noir. Which is odd.


----------



## xfire (Mar 30, 2009)

Royale noir is quite good, you can try the zune theme. Try Alien GUIse
http://www.alienware.com/Standalone_Pages/alienguise.aspx


----------

